# Cherub pressure adjust?



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

So the portafilter gauge reads 12bar on output from my Cherub.

Should I get out a screwdriver and lower it to 9 (or even 6) bar - or wait until I take it for a service and ask them to do it... Or just live with it?

Frankly I wasn't having an issue before I tested it and curiosity may well have just killed my cat... But y'know - in the interest of getting the best from what I have... Is it an easy process or one for laying down and avoiding?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Perhaps I should phrase it differently - anyone done this with their Cherub and are happy with the results?


----------

